# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Painting an existing Retaining Wall

## elisa1

Hi there. I've just joined and this is my first post ever! Yes, I am  excited, but even more excited that I may get some advice on how to  tackle the retaining walls and fences around my home. 
So here's where I need some help. I'd like to paint the retaining wall  in my backyard (1.72 metres at it's highest point, 23 metres across),  and underneath the fence on the left side of my home (1.43 metres by 28  metres). 
I believe the retaining walls around my home to be made from single  treated pine and is not in the best of shape - for a 7 year young house,  it has not weathered well. Some of the sleepers are already starting to  split and my boys often try and pull the lose bits off (when they think  I'm not looking of course). A lot of the sleepers have knots in them,  and in a year or two, I might even be able to put my finger through a  few of them!  
So, I am going to give them a paint but I'm not sure where to begin.  
Some of my concerns:
1. The sleepers that are splitting and starting the separate, do I try and nail them back in place, or pull them off? 
2. How do I prepare the wall(s)?
3. Is there a recommended brand to use? How many coats should I apply?  (I was thinking a coloured paint to help hide the imperfections) 
Thanks so much in advance for your input! 
Elisa  
Please check out my photos: http://www.renovateforum.com/members...bums/backyard/

----------


## Haveago1

Hi Elisa, 
Welcome to the Forum. You cannot go too far wrong with Solarguard paint - no prep or undercoat required and available in a range of colors. If you want you could brush down the wood prior to painting but this is mainly for cosmetic reasons on the finished look. You can use a roller, with a brush for the uneven or hard to get to bits. Put on at least two generous coats and give it an extra slop in any knotholes or imperfections. 
If any of the timber has split it has lost its strength and integrity anyway so choosing whether to leave it or try to patch it is mainly a safety and aesthetic issue, not a structural one.

----------


## Blocker

Elisa,
High pressure water cleaner would be the quickest way to clean the walls,or wash down with deck cleaner to remove dirt.
When dry, apply 2-3 coats of any Exterior Acrylic paint (Solagard,Weathershield etc).
Regards,
Blocker

----------


## elisa1

Haveago and Blocker, thanks so very much for the reply  :Biggrin:  
Blocker, I do have a pressure cleaner so I'll use that to prepare the surface first.
I appreciate what you said about the split timber Haveago - I think I'll remove any smaller losebits, and repair the bigger ones.  
Thanks for recommending which paint too. 
Going to be a busy few weeks in the yard!  
I'll post some photos on completion. 
Cheers, Elisa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

